# Betta tries Aerobatics and lives to tell the tale



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

On Monday my son came running in to tell me that there was a 'fishie' on the floor so I ran out there and sure enough my CT male Tyrol was laying motionless on the carpet slightly dried out and appeared to be dead so I picked him up to put him in the bin and he moved so I placed him back in his tank gently and he immediately perked up. He's been kind of hovering around the surface of the tank all week and not really eating but I think that's just because he's in major shock! He appears to have sustained some kind of injury to his head also near his eye so I think he's just trying to recover from the ordeal. I'm hoping he'll be back to his normal self in a few days, seeing him like this is depressing especially because he's usually so full of life.

Now I've shared my story I'd love to hear any other members tales of Betta aerobatics. Feel free to share all!


----------



## Sable (Nov 6, 2006)

I only have one betta; I got him from Petco approximately 5 months ago. When I was moving him from his little plastic cup into his plastic baggie so he could transition into his one gallon tank, he got panicky and jumped out, into the sink...in which we had recently washed some dishes; I'm sure there was soap residue there. I tried to scoop him up with the net, which I'd been using, but he flopped away from it and kept banging his head against the metal sink; I thought he was a goner for sure. After three or four tries with the net I had to pick him up bare-handed and drop him into his bag o' water. I thought he was going to be dead, but to my surprise he flared a few seconds after he hit the water and started exploring his new temporary home. I was SHOCKED. He's still alive today, although he's definitely looking old.

How's your guy doing?


----------



## bscman (Mar 23, 2007)

I've got a near identical story as Sable...my little guy jumped out of his cup into the bathroom sink just prior to acclimation....crazy little fella.

I've watched him a few time make running starts like he was going to jump free, only to level out of come to a complete stop at the surface.

I'd reccomend you seal up those holes in your lid (or get a lid if you don't have one)...betta's have a tendency to like to jump (natural instinct i guess)...
If it happens again, and you ever fear he may be a goner...definitely try putting him back in water. Obviously, these guys can breath out of water. They can survive a lot, as long as they don't dry up!


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Sable, he's still alive! LOL not back to himself yet but at least he is eating. I've had many Betta fry actually end up in the drain in the kitchen sink, luckily I was taught at a young age how to take the U bend off and managed to rescue them!! And quite often when I'm cleaning out tanks my Bettas spaz out and do kamikaze's out of their temporary jars into the sink. Every time that has happened they've been fine, and I've always scooped them out bare handed, or put the plug in and filled the sink and then used the net. This was just the first time I've had a Betta jump out of it's regular tank onto the floor. He had a pretty long fall too, it's at least a 2ft drop!
bscman, I do have a lid on the tank, he was in one section of the triple barracks I've got and some how managed to jump out of the gap between the lid and the side! I'm making sure these days that I don't fill his section as high as the others and that the lid is more centred rather than to one side so as not to leave a large gap.


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

My betta used to get himself stuck in the oxygenator tube. Every now and then we'd tak ethe oxygenator out (I can't remember why) and he'd just swim on over and wriggle his way down the tube. I have no idea why. We'd panic, take him out, and he'd be fine. The next day, he would do it again.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

I droped my betta on the floor. I was moving his tank to the bathroom for his waterchange and my mother scared me and well the tank whent crashing to the floor. Poor guy had cat/dog fur in his fins and it took me a little wile to catch him again in the carpet. Well we got him into a cup of water that was left in the tank. I left him in the bath room and when i got back he was not in the cup. He jumped out the silly thing. He has not jumped out again thankfully. And I have now had him over a year now. (hes probably over 2 years)


----------



## fishiesrfriends (Oct 18, 2006)

The first few weeks I had my betta Kenni, I was a complete betta noob. My brother said he liked it when he touched him, so I did, and he jumped behind the desk his tank was in and was stuck between the desk and the wall! I was sooooo panicked, and started yelling and screamed at my brother to come... he though it was a joke :roll: . after he believed me we pushed the desk back so he plopped to the floor and I picked him up by his tail (mistake as he still has the scar I gave him today) and put him in the tank, thinking he was dead. Instead, he was swimming around happily! He still is today, and is my little treausure... I luv him so much!


----------



## BIT01 (Jun 18, 2006)

I had one that jumped during a water change and landed into a cup of soapy water that was in the dishwasher. he died. and my other one got sucked up into the pump on his tank.(I've had bad luck with bettas)


----------

